# Best live trade Twitter



## Gringotts Bank (26 November 2017)

I'd like to follow some successful Tweeters; ones who post their trades live.  Even if it's just a general theme for the day, likely direction etc.

Futures, not stocks.  Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 November 2017)

Australia needs something like Stocktwits with a live stream.


----------



## CanOz (26 November 2017)

I follow allot of professional traders, none post live trades. Can't imagine too many verified traders posting live trades...who has the ability to focus at that level and tweet about it?


----------



## rub92me (2 December 2017)

A bunch of awesome trading veterans can be found on tastytrade.com; primarily focused on options trading, but the hosts regularly discuss their futures trades as well. These guys do a lot of live trades, warts and all,  and I have personally learned more from them than from all other trading books I've read and videos I've watched.


----------



## pixel (2 December 2017)

If I want to buy into a stock, I want to have other people keen to sell down to my buy price, the greater the panic, the better.
So, why should I give my intentions away by tweeting in real time to invite competition. How utterly counter-productive would that be?!
The very thought proves yet again: *Tweeting is for Twits!*


----------

